# Our beloved Katie is gone



## Pointgold

I am so sorry for your loss, especially such a young baby. I fear this was a cardiac condition, and you should, when you feel ready, inform her breeder. 
You must be heartbroken, and your pain is most certainly shared.


----------



## bwoz

i am so sorry for your loss. it's never easy, but when they are young and appear healthy it is so unfair! katie is a beautiful girl and you will see her again someday. i'm sorry I just don't even know what to say. i am so sorry for you...


----------



## desilu

Please accept my deepest condolences on your loss. It is so hard to lose those we love at any time, but it is especially hard to say good-bye to so young a loved one.


----------



## Daisy n Me

Oh my gosh... I can't imagine... my heart is with you.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I am so very sorry about the loss of your beautiful girl. I know your hearts are breaking in two right now! Please call your breeder as this is very typical od SAS (sub-aortic stenosis) which is a "weakness" I guess you could call it, in Goldens. Some years back my friend had a Golden girl die the same way your Katie did. I would check to find out if this is something that may have been in her line.

Rest in Peace dear Katie!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for your loss. That is unimaginable losing her so young and so unepectedly. Take care. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Omigosh! How utterly devastating!!! You must be in absolute shock and agony. I still feel the punched in the guts feeling of loosing a golden at nine two years ago ...BUT age ONE must be horrible. My sincere condolences to you and your family at this troubling time.


----------



## KatzNK9

I'm so sorry to hear your tragic news. Katie was a beautiful girl and I'm sure she knew she was the love of your lives. Even though her life was short, it is obvious she was much loved & I'm sure she cherished every day with you as you did her. Please take some comfort in the fact that you gave her joy up until her last priceless seconds with you.

I wish there was something I could do or say to help you through this. Again, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## goldenluver

I am so so sorry for your loss of Katie. She sure was a beautiful girl. I just don't understand how they can be taken at such a young age. Hugs to you.


----------



## Belle's Mom

She looks just like my Belle.....I am heartbroken for you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## flamingo_sandy

Words cannot express the sadness I feel, and the heartbreak, and the emptiness that you must be feeling. Please stay here with us, let us help you heal. Katie is at bridge. Be sad for you, be happy for her. And remember that the only way to escape the feelings you have right now would be to never have known the joy you had with her.


----------



## Joe

Ah, I don't know what to say. I am very sorry, she was so gorgeous. You must be truly devastated.

To me it really feels very strange... such a young puppy shouldn't die so suddenly. Any word from your vet on what happened?
Did he have to say anything? There must be some reason.

Once again, I am very sorry, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.

Joe


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Tim and Melissa,
our heartfelt condolences, prayers and thoughts are with you.
Katie was a gorgeous girl.
Cherish every memory, you can see from her picture how much she loved you and you her.
I am so sorry for your loss
Did the vet have any idea why ?
The two of you are in our thoughts,
Kimberly


----------



## mylissyk

I can't imagine...I am so very sorry. This is truly tragic. There are no words...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## gold4me

Oh my this is terrible. I can't imagine the anguish you must be going through. I don't have the words to tell you how sorry I am that your precious Katie has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Ant

I'm at a loss for words right now just thinking of what you are going through. Please hang in there and I'm sorry.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry to hear this. What a terrible loss..........I know how you must feel. It was only 6 months ago that my dear friends found their 8 month old puppy dead in his crate. Because they are breeders, they did do an autopsy, which found nothing.

Your Katie was a beautiful girl. I know that you must miss her terribly. You are in my thoughts and prayers, as I go to hug my puppies tonight.


----------



## Dslats

Tim & Melissa,
I'm so sorry for your loss. katie looked like a real sweet girl. please know she's still with you both. I know she passed at a very young age but you have lots of memories and picture's of her and I know you will always cherish those. our thoughts & many prayers coming your way.:bigangel:
rest well pretty girl, you will be missed.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Sivin

I am so sorry for your loss. Our Cara just turned a year today and looks so much like Katie. This is so horribly unfair. Know that you are not alone in your sorrow.

Helaine


----------



## timm

Thank you all so much for your heartfelt words, it is helping us that you can understand what we are going through. As for the vet they had no idea what caused it, they said maybe a heart condition maybe a blood clot they dont know for sure, but said we can have her sent to new york to get an autoposy which we will probably go ahead with.. just so we know. The house is so quiet and cold without our precious girl, the pain is immeasurable. Thank you all again..


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Wow, I am so sorry. Threads like these always brings me to tears. I couldn't imagine ever losing Tucker.

I hope you find out what happened, and perhaps inform your breeder so they know of the problem.


----------



## Lawbear

Tim and Melissa, I join everyone else in the GRF community in expressing our sorrow. To lose a Golden at any age is awful, at a young age, even worse. I know, I have been there. We lost our wonderful Webster at less than two to a brain tumor.

Not everyone will agree, but in my experience the best antidote for grief is to get another Golden. We truly believe that when God closes a door, it is for a reason, and another door opens. When we lost Webster, we were led to our wonderful Sterling. When you feel you are able, please consider another Golden. You have much to offer to another beautiful creature. God bless!


----------



## TheHooch

Oh me!! I am so so sorry for you all. I know the hurt you feel losing one so young like that. I am glad that you are thinking of doing the autopsy. I would encourage you to do that. I would contact the breeder with the information you get from it. Again I am so sorry for you alls losss. thought and prayers be with you all.

Hooch


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

I am so so sorry...your pain must be overwhelming. My heart aches for you guys. Just know we are all here and grieving with you.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

my thoughts are with you both, losing your katie at such a young age is tragic. keep in mind you have many new friends here at the forum.as a new member i can say from reading many,many posts, they are here to help you. may god bless you both.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I cant imagine what you are going through, losing Katie so young. Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers and know that we are here to help you grieve as well. 
I too am glad you are having the necropsy done. I will be interested in the findings. 
Please know how truly sorry I am for your loss. I am sure your hearts are breaking but know that we are all here for you.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for your loss of Katie and at such a young age. Words sometimes are not enough but I hope we can offer you some comfort. Know that our hearts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 
I agree about having the autopsy done to find out what happened. She is a beautiful girl and I hope you know that she loved you and felt your love that you had for her. Rest in peace sweet girl and run free at the Rainbow Bridge. And you will be reunited one day in the future. Again my heartfelt condolences on your loss. I lost a katie at a young age.


----------



## Maggies mom

OMG... Im so sorry...Katie was a beautiful girl and to be gone at such a young age is horrible...Know your in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## maryjean

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Thoughts and prayers from kansas to you


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Please share more pictures or come talk when you feel like it.
We are all thinking of you and you will be in our thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Just wanted you to know...


----------



## davebeech

I am so sorry to hear your very sad news, Katie was such and still is a very beautiful girl. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## RickGibbs

I'm so sorry for your loss....I honestly don't know what else to say...


----------



## laika

Dear Tim and Melisa, I can't tell you how very sorry I am for your loss . I understand the pain you are going through right now because my sweet girl Laika left us the exact same way . She was acting normally , playing with us and next thing I know she just collapsed at my feet and was gone. It's terrible to feel so helpless , we took her to the vet and there was nothing they could do for her , they said it was a huge heart attack and the only good thing was that she didn't suffer.

I felt the same way you don now and it takes a while to get over the shock , one moment she is here and the next second she's gone. You had a beautiful dog , you can tell by those lovely pictures that she was a very happy dog and that's what counts.

If you need anything please let us know , we'll try to help you in any way we can. 
Lots of love for both of you in these very sad moments.


----------



## lovestofly

I am deeply sorry for the loss of your precious girl. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## 3 goldens

I sit here tears streaming. I lost lost a golden 8 years ago the same way. Scooter had just turned 5 and was wolling in the grass on his back..and went over on his side dead from heart attack. it was such a shock, we couldn't believe our boy was gone. I lost his 12 year old full brother, later litter to heart attack on may 15 and I am still reeling from it.

A necropsy is a good thing. You will know for sure.

Your precious girl was loved and she knew it and you know she loved you. Please stay with us as i am sure that one day you will get another golden--we all do-- and we will want to know all about him or her. I thank God I had my 2 golden girls when I lost Buck 2 months ago. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Hudson

Katie was a beautiful girl, I feel your pain and despair and send best wishes to you,..it is so much more devasting to happen to one so young,so very sorry....


----------



## mist

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry to hear of your sudden loss of your young girl Katie. She was a beautiful Golden and you can see she was surely loved, and will be missed.


----------



## woodysmama

I am at a loss for words, I am so very, very sorry for your heartbreak. I cant imagine the pain you are going through right now, but know you will be comforted here. Your in my thoughts and prayers............


----------



## justmejanis

My heart breaks for you. I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beautiful Katie. Please know you can come here and share stories with us when you are ready.


----------



## Angel_Kody

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. My heart is breaking with yours as I write this just thinking about the awful pain you are feeling right now. Words cannot express the sadness that I feel for you both. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.

Godspeed sweet angel Katie...Godspeed sweet little girl...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

*My Heart Goes Out To You and Your Family*
*I'm so very, very sorry....*​


----------



## FranH

I am so sorry for your loss. Katie was a beautiful girl. We send our thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

I am so sorry to read about this tragedy that you are suffering with the sudden loss of Katie. She was very beautiful and very well loved. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sorrow-filled time.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I am so sorry for your loss.  I can't imagine this happening to a 1 year old. I hope that you will go ahead and have the Vet try to find out what happened to her otherwise you will always wonder. 

I don't know what else to say to you except that I hope in time you will open your hearts to another furbaby. Not yet - but in time. Sending cyber hugs your way.


----------



## PeggyK

I am so sorry for both of you. Katie was a lovely girl and I know she had a wonderful year with you. Know that she is waiting for you at the bridge. I also think you should inform the breeder-good breeders will offer a health guarantee with a purchase of a puppy. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Our prayers are with you as well! Katie had a great life, even if it was way too short. She will always have a special place in your heart.


----------



## mainegirl

I am so sorry for this happening. I know the loneliness of not hearing your golden, or looking out of the corner of your eye and not seeing her. Please accept my condolences and prayers. It is such a sudden shock.

Prayers and hugs to both of you

Katie..... run with all the goldens and puppies at the bridge your owners will be there sometime in the future so have fun while you wait.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh my gosh... I am soo very sorry for your loss. Katie was truely a beautiful girl.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I am so sorry for your loss. Katie was beautiful. I found this forum after losing my first golden 2 years ago and it really helped alot. I hope that you feel free to share stories and pictures of Katie...I think that it helps with the grieving process. Again, I am very sorry.


----------



## sharlin

Please know that you and your entire family are in our thoughts and prayers. Your love & devotion for Katie always showed in your posts and she knew you loved her without reservation. Let the members of this forum help give you support during these trying times. Gods Speed sweet Katie - Play Hard At The Bridge.


----------



## JLJ

Belle's Mom said:


> She looks just like my Belle.....I am heartbroken for you. I am so sorry for your loss.


She also looks just like my Belle. I feel sick reading this as I cannot imagine what you are going through. Take peace knowing that you were there with her and her last moments we spent playing and enjoying time with her family. Poor sweet girl! Rest in Peace at the bridge and best wishes to your family.


----------



## moverking

The pain you must be feeling right now is immeasureable. Please know we are here for you whenever you need empathetic golden hearted folks to listen...
Katie was simply beautiful.....I'm overwhelmed with sadness at your loss.
Peace


----------



## Thor's Mom

My condolences on the loss of sweet Katie. She was such a gorgeous girl and just a year is so young. We'll keep all of you in our prayers.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

hope your day is going as well as can be
please let us know what you find out
we are thinking of you


----------



## indysmum

Soo sorry to hear about the loss of your beautful Golden Girl.
Condolenses to you.


----------



## timm

Thank you again everyone for your kind words, it means a lot.

We spoke to our vet today and it turns out that we can not get an autopsy done now. We didn't know this but we had to decide on the night we brought her in, because they freeze her, it ruins the tissue and it can't be analyzed. We thought we had time to decide but we didn't and now we will never know what happened to her. I even told the doctor on the phone to make it clear to people in the future, that they must decide then and there. Our family has been very supportive and it's even hard to read this thread as it brings us to tears but we thank you all very much.

for those of you that asked for more pictures here they are, i made a page a long time ago for her which has most of her baby photos you can see that here










































































This was right after her first grooming in the beginning of july, wish her eyes were open but its the best shot i have, she looked so pretty and my wife loved the bow


----------



## woodysmama

Thank you so much for sharing her beautiful photos with us....This must have been so hard for you to do. Words just cannot begin to help heal your broken hearts. She was a stunning beauty, an absolute angel, and now she has her wings. Im so sorry, I just cant say it enough..............Rest in Peace, Beautiful Katie.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Katie in the refrigerater, that's waaayyyy so cute. You have many pictures. I don't know if that's helping right now, I just can't imagine. But it helped me looking at them. You had alot of great moments together. I wish you could have had more. 

Very sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Oh.....I'm sorry you will not be able to find out what happened to your sweet girl. But you can tell from her pictures that she was very loved and cared for by both of you. My heart still breaks for yopu as I scroll through her pictures. Thank you for sharing her with us. I hope that you can find a little comfort in knowing that we are all here for you and share your grief.

I will light a candle tonight and say a little prayer to help guide Katie on her journey to the Bridge...rest softly sweet girl...


----------



## marshab1

I'm so sorry. My Tinkerbell is only 14 months old, and I can well imagine your pain. 

I urge you to call her breeder and let them know. They will want to know.

Again I am so sorry.


----------



## Wrigleysmom

What a horrible shock. I feel so bad for you and dear sweet Katie, will pray for all of you tonight, she was indeed a very pretty dog.


----------



## swpdmp

Dear Tim and Melissa, my heart breaks for you. Katie was a BEAUTIFUL girl and you will always treasure the time you had her in your life. You are in for a tough time and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Blessings & warm hugs for you in your lose of this sweet girl...
I am soo sorry! Know that 1 day you will reunite and that for now she is feeling no pain and is happy running free in the meadows waiting for you...

Prayers and big hugs from all of us...


----------



## Heidi36oh

Don't really know what to say but I'm so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl...prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Swanolck

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## skyqueen

I know how you feel, the loss of my dog a couple of years ago hurt worse than loosing some relatives-that is aweful I know but that is how it felt. Couldn't stop crying-the only thing I knew was get another one to fill the void.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Thank you so much for sharing pictures of your beautiful Katie with us. I can see that she was truly a light in your lives and will be deeply missed. She reminds me so much of my Jasmine! Jazz was a year old on April 3rd
You are in my prayers. Sweet Katie will always walk beside you - just on silent paws

Jazzys Mom


----------



## kellange123

I am so sorry for your loss! Your story brings me to tears. Prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## gold4me

Your pictures are beautiful. She will live in your hearts forever. Hugs to you and your wife during this heartbreaking time.


----------



## Ronna

I am so sorry for your loss, I can feel it in my heart. I hope you can move on from this awful experience and try to recover. I know it is so hard to loose a baby girl puppy.

My prayers are with you and your puppy.

Ronna
Amanda we miss you 
Dallie
Karlie


----------



## Scorpio118

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry for your loss!!!!! 

Your Katie was a BEAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU TI FUL lil girl!!!! I LOVE the frige pictures!! Hee hee hee.......... 

RIP sweet ^^Katie^^


----------



## z&mom

Katie is a beautiful girl. It is truly tragic to lose her at such a young age. But I feel comforted to hear that her last moment was having a good time playing with your wife, and she probably went without any pain. Our prayers with you and your family. Take care.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom

I'm very sorry for your loss. Our condolences to you and your family.


----------



## timm

Tim and I are wrought with such pain and grief. We can't understand why our girl was taken away after being with us for such a short time. I can't imagine how we will be able to get through this loss. Our hearts are broken. We know that with time, inevitably, the pain will lessen-but right now that just doesn't seem possible. It does help us to read the kind, heartfelt words from all of you, and to know that we are not alone in this.

the vet called us back tonight and informed us that if we wanted a gross autopsy done, that we are responsible for picking up her body and taking it to wherever it would be performed. There is no way that we are able to do this. So, we have to call around to various hospitals to see if they provide transportation. Even with the autopsy it is unlikely that we will find a definitive COD, but we want to try. Every day is a struggle. Thank you all again
-Melissa

we thought these were really cute

















Here's one of the last videos we had taken of her, I put peanut butter and a few kibbles of her food in her kong and she would make funny sounds


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Sorry for your loss of Katie, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## BeauShel

She was a sweet and much loved member of your family so the loss is going to be with you for awhile but please try to remember the happiness and love that she had for you and not the bad day. And the loss will lessen but never totally go away. Thank you for sharing your pictures and videos during this sad time. She is a beautiful spirit and will always be with you with your memories and love.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

*Katie will always be in our hearts*

Tim and Melissa,
This was the first time I saw the pictures and video you added of Katie,
Thanks so much for sharing her with us,
Gorgeous Katie showed in every picture how happy she was.
The love between the three of you is great and you will have that forever.
Heal in Katie's love, may you have peace
Kimberly


----------



## mybuddy

I rarely come to this forum as the losses break my heart. I have tears streaming down my cheeks as we speak. I look at your baby and hear your grief and just feel so deeply for you. I cant stop crying. 

You know, I have an emotional stuggle when it comes to Buddy. He is now five years old and I find that I stress over the day when I will have to say goodbye. The thought enters my mind and I find myself bawling and crying. I just dont know how I would ever be able to go on without him...then I read about you and losing your sweet baby so suddenly. I just feel terrible.

We do find strength though. It takes time, but we do find it. Keep the faith here.

Your girl was beautiful and you are both beautiful people.

There is no greater loss nor greater pain. Just shows us what special creatures they are.

You know, the last time I popped into a forum like this one, I met someone who was losing their golden slowly to cancer. We became very good friends and believe that we will remain that way forever. I believe with all my heart that it was her golden baby that brought us, and others together.

I hope to see you again.

Lots of Love and hugs

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## MILLIESMOM

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing them at any age HURTS. I can tell she was truely loved, please, I know it will take time to heal and you will, there will always be that special spot in your heart for her...give your love to another Golden.

Also even if you do not find out the COD call the breeder anyways.


----------



## HovawartMom

I'm so sorry for yr loss and truely understand how you feel.I lost my 2nd leonberger,the same way.The vet said it was probably a blood vessel in his head that busted,better known as an anurysm.I truly feel for you but want to tell you that there is not much you could have done so please don't feel guilty!.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. It's something I think we all dread with our beloved Goldens. Katie wouldn't want you to be sad, though you would be inhuman if you weren't. If you can, try to focus on the sweet funny things Katie did and try to laugh together over them. She'll always be with you. I hope you can see your way to love and care for another Golden. It would be a wonderful way to honor Katie, especially since you're both such wonderful parents.

Peace to you...


----------



## Scarecrow's Mom

I am beyond sad for you all. I remember reading about Katie because we got Dutchess right after you got Katie. 

That being said, even though Dutchess is one of 3 dogs of ours, I couldn't imagine my life without her. I would be empty and broken as you are likely feeling now. 

I commend your efforts to discover her COD, even though its an awful and tiring process. But it does hold some benefits both for you and for her breeders if its a genetic cause. 

You are in my prayers and I know Katie is still watching over you.

~Emily


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

what a beautiful girl- sooo sad - she looks quite a bit like our Jaime - we will never understand why they live such a shhort life 

We lost our Katie last year but at least she had a full 12 years - no matter what they just do not live long enough -


----------



## Jen

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan

I can't believe I originally missed this post!

So sorry for your loss. The pictures definitely show she was loved and had a happy life. 

I lost an eight month old Great Pyrenees 13 years ago by an accident. It was one of the hardest losses I have had, I remember not only feeling the grief but short changed of all my dreams that I had for Badger.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Have no idea of what to say. 

"Our sincerest sympathies"--just doesn't convey the pain you must be feeling right now.

We'll say some prayers for you and Katie and hope they'll ease your pain.

SJ


----------



## MissNikkisMom

I can't believe I missed this post. 

I'm sitting here with tears streaming down -- you must be devastated to lose your golden baby. It's hard to lose them at any age, yet alone so very young.

You're in our thoughts and prayers.

Julie


----------



## maggie1951

*so sorry*

I am so sorry for your loss i do know how you feel i have lost lost 2 of my lovely goldens in a such a short time it really hurts.

Maggie


----------



## Lestorm

Im so sorry very to hear about your loss. Words seem so small at a time like this. 

Thank you for sharing some of Katies special moments with us. I loved the video, what a clever girl, she certainly knew how to get the goodies out of her Kong. She will live on in your memories for years to come. 

God bless Katie


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

So very very sorry. I know how I feel at losing dad's Kirsty and 11 1/2 years old so can't imagine how much pain you must be feeliing. Looking at my two 4 year olds and can't imagine being with out them at such a young age.

Hugs for you and your wife at this very sad time


----------



## Taz Monkey

my heart is breaking for you...I can't even try to imagine what pain you're going through. Katie was beautiful.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

it has taken me awhile to reply, the loss of a pet is very sad, they are members of your family and you grieve as much. i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk

I continue to come back to your post Timm. I can't get over the sadness, she was much too young.

Do you know when you might get results from the exam and know what happened?


----------



## Bud Man Bell

I don't know how you can stand it. What in the world could have happened. Everyone on this forum feels your pain.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## goldlovers

I would like to wish you my condolences to you and your family. That is the sadest thing. I started reading your post and I couldn't stop crying. My heart goes out to you guys. 
Take care Celine


----------



## timm

Hello everyone, we've been meaning to update you all on how we are doing. It's hard to believe it's just about a month since Katie left us and while we are still very much hurting and in disbelief, we are beginning to heal. As we've mentioned before, there was no necropsy done since the vet didn't explain to us that we had to decide the night she passed to have it performed and we chose not to since we couldn't make such a decision in our state of shock. Even if we did decide to have it done we would have had to transport her ourselves to a hospital that can do it, and we just can not go through that, it's just too hard. So we will never truly know what her COD was but after much research and discussion we suspect it may have been her heart. Every day is a struggle for us and we still question WHY a 1 year old golden had to die, but we have to accept the fact we will never get an answer. We are thankful for the time we had with Katie and all we can do is remember her and the happy life the three of us had together. 

Thank you all again, for your compassion and thoughtfulness. 

Tim and Melissa


----------



## boyd114

im so sorry she was a beautiful girl!!


----------



## maggie1951

*katie*

Hi Tim and Melissa
Glad your starting to feel a bit better as i really do know it was 4 weeks tommorrow i lost my beloved Sadie she was 10 nearly 11 but a young 10 and she was taken suddenly and we don't know why and never will she was a rescue dog we had her for nearly 10 years she was a dog in a million.

Maggie


----------



## Ray Williams

*Our deepest sympathy for your loss.*

I can't even imagine the emotions this must bring.

Just remember that she is in a better place and will be waiting for you when you get there.


----------



## Taurusa

I hope the hurt has got easier for you both, but as i lost my baby girl Indy just three weeks ago i can not imagine it ever getting better. They are our babies, our friends. I can see by your videos and pics how much of a lovely life she had. I keep thinking it is unfair that so many unloved dogs live so long and these little girls we love so much have to be taken so early. 

My thoughts are with you both and know they are all prancing around in the water at the rainbow bridge waiting for us.


----------



## timm

Taurusa said:


> I hope the hurt has got easier for you both, but as i lost my baby girl Indy just three weeks ago i can not imagine it ever getting better. They are our babies, our friends. I can see by your videos and pics how much of a lovely life she had. I keep thinking it is unfair that so many unloved dogs live so long and these little girls we love so much have to be taken so early.
> 
> My thoughts are with you both and know they are all prancing around in the water at the rainbow bridge waiting for us.


Thank you for thinking of us.. It's hard to say if things are any better.. we do not cry every day like we used to, maybe just every week now  We think of Katie every day though, and we miss her terribly.. life is good for us in other respects but things are still sad overall.. that is interesting that you mentioned that since I just said the same thing to Melissa this weekend, how ironic it is that there are some unwanted dogs who have such long lives yet these loved goldens have short ones.. I guess it's silly to generalize like that... but yes it does feel really unfair, and especially cruel.. unfortunately that's exactly what life is sometimes... well, take care of yourself and again I'm very sorry for your loss 

Tim


----------



## mylissyk

There's a story, I don't remember the whole thing, but a little boy says he knows why dogs have short lives. We are here to learn to love and be unselfish, dogs know how to love unselfishly already, so they don't have to stay as long as we do (something along those lines).

Katie could not have been more loved or loved you more in return, it's so obvious from your stories about her and how she made you feel, and how losing her has left such a hole in your heart. Her short life left such an impact, even on people who never met her.


----------

